
Now Open – AWS Asia Pacific (Seoul) Region - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-asia-pacific-seoul-region/
======
methou
Route trace from Beijing Unicom Residential network, looks like packets are
routed through japan, not sure if it's just temporary or will be improved
later. (Comparing 50+ms from Beijing to other providers in Korea):

    
    
      3     5 ms     6 ms     3 ms  61.148.160.169
      4     8 ms     7 ms     6 ms  124.65.57.117
      5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  123.126.0.77
      6    36 ms    38 ms    39 ms  219.158.7.22
      7   109 ms   103 ms   105 ms  219.158.23.10
      8    42 ms    39 ms    41 ms  219.158.19.81
      9   165 ms   165 ms   163 ms  219.158.33.22
     10    89 ms    88 ms    87 ms  106.187.6.173
     11   164 ms   165 ms   168 ms  118.155.197.178
     12   177 ms   177 ms   177 ms  106.187.28.90
     13    94 ms    97 ms   100 ms  27.0.0.228
     14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     15   179 ms   182 ms   180 ms  54.239.123.136
     16    95 ms    94 ms    93 ms  54.239.123.125
     17    98 ms   133 ms   102 ms  54.239.122.226
     18   161 ms   152 ms   143 ms  54.239.122.241
     19   101 ms   102 ms    99 ms  54.239.122.6
     20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     23   100 ms    99 ms   100 ms  my.vps.ip.addr
    

* edit: removed my instance ip.

~~~
yulunli
AWS(China) has been in preview for more than a year. Not sure when that will
reach GA.

~~~
TeeWEE
The Communist Party has a lot of 'requirements'. First of all you have to
offer them a sigaret.

------
oblio
Man, Africa looks really sad. I was looking through their region list
([http://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/rande.html](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/rande.html))
and everything is in the Americas, Europe, Asia and Australia.

Africa's nowhere to be found.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
What is the killer app for a hosting region in Africa? All I have seen is
gamers in South Africa complaining about the ping times to servers located in
EU making real-time games not worth playing for them. But that's a relatively
niche market.

It's ironic, as some of the AWS dev work was done there.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Elastic_Compute_Cloud#H...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Elastic_Compute_Cloud#History)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
When I was at AWS I visited South Africa for a conference, and paid a visit to
the local office in Cape Town. I don't think I can disclose any other detail
(number of people, etc), but it is public knowledge that there is a
substantial workforce still there, doing development and support.

The problem with an AWS region in Africa is, in my view, that there's not a
large market to support the idea. South Korea is for sure more interesting.

------
kiwidrew
Meanwhile, Google Compute Engine still only has four regions and hasn't
expanded in over 18 months. (Don't get me started on App Engine, it's not even
available for the Asia region!)

Still no presence in the entire southern hemisphere!

~~~
aerioux
GCE's multi-regional buckets are quite awesome though and cheaper than paying
Amazon to move between regions

~~~
eric-hu
Could you go into what the price difference is or what your use case is? Just
curious in what situations I might want to consider Google over S3.

~~~
aerioux
honestly i think [http://blog.zachbjornson.com/2015/12/29/cloud-storage-
perfor...](http://blog.zachbjornson.com/2015/12/29/cloud-storage-
performance.html) does a better job than i could*

* benchmarks are easily fakeable - please don't bet your company on one

------
ksec
On the other hand, OVH will have 12 more DC open this year, Starting with
Portland and Ashburn in US, then Singapore and Australia.

~~~
bashtoni
AWS have at least 32 DCs - all regions have a minimum of two data centres for
proper ha. There are four more scheduled to come online this year, India and
UK.

If you think ovh and aws are comparable in anything but the very broadest
terms you've not understood what AWS are offering.

~~~
nl
Not sure if everyone realizes this, but often (outside the US at least)
neither company build or owns data centers. For example, Amazon Sydney is in
Equinix SY3[1].

[1] [https://blog.equinix.com/2012/11/amazon-web-services-
comes-t...](https://blog.equinix.com/2012/11/amazon-web-services-comes-to-
equinix-data-center-in-australia/) (plus I know people who saw the equipment
going in)

~~~
cjg_
That's just a Direct Connect location right? Not the actual Asia Pacific
(Sydney) Region.

~~~
nl
I'm guessing Equinix aren't allowed to say AWS is in their DC.

But their equipment is in there, 100% guaranteed (or at least was in 2012).

Edit: Here's a better reference:

 _Equinix yesterday launched phase two of its Sydney 3 International Business
Exchange datacentre facility (SY3-II) in Alexandria, with Amazon Web Services
(AWS) onboard as one of its first customers.... It was only confirmed
yesterday — despite it being the worst-kept secret in the industry - that it
is using Equinix 's SY3-II datacentre._

[http://www.zdnet.com/pictures/equinix-celebrates-launch-
of-s...](http://www.zdnet.com/pictures/equinix-celebrates-launch-of-sy3-ii-
datacentre-with-senator-conroy/)

I don't know for sure, but I also think that AWS Sao Paulo is in the Terremark
DC.

~~~
bashtoni
AWS have two dedicated DCs ('AZs') in Sydney. For services that require quorum
(Dynamo, SQS, S3 and others) they also have a private third 'AZ' in SY3-II.
When you get an EC2 instance it is always in a dedicated DC, not Equinix.

------
aerioux
Can anyone comment on their performance boosts over Tokyo/Singapore with this
new region?

~~~
Smirnoff
And Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan???

We have been using servers located in North Virginia so far -- it is not that
bad actually, definitely better than buying hosting locally.

PS: Why downvotes? If you disagree, please care to post your reasoning or
experience.

~~~
halviti
I imagine you were getting downvoted for using multiple question marks, and
people not understanding you were just asking a question.

Typically one question mark indicates a question. Multiple question marks
usually indicates that you're upset about something or asking a rhetorical
question.

For example, most people distinguish a difference between sentences like:

"What are you doing?"

and

"What are you doing???"

The first indicates a question, the second indicates you are upset or that the
person is doing something wrong.

The way you wrote your sentence makes it look like you could be making fun of
the person you are responding to.

------
denisu
Censored internet access though (Korean Porn-Blocker)

    
    
       [ec2-user@ec2 ~]$ curl youporn.com
       <html><script>
       var arg = "http://warning.or.kr";
       var str = new Array();
       str = arg.split("&", 1);
       var a = new Array();
       a = str[0].split("=");
       var b = Math.floor(a[1] / 100);
       var c = new Array();
       if(b == 10){location.replace("http://www.naver.com");}
       else if(b == 20){location.replace("http://www.daum.net");}
       else if(b == 30){location.replace("http://www.paran.com");}
       else{ c = a[0].split("?");
       location.replace(c[0]);}
       </script></html>

------
jakozaur
The availability of instance type also hints the future for other AWS regions.

E.g. T2, M4, C4, I2, D2, and R3 are available, but not M3 or C3.

~~~
cjg_
Not that strange that they not are offering previous generation hardware at
new locations.

~~~
ebroder
I'd argue that m3 and c3 instances shouldn't be classified as "previous
generation", since the m4 and c4 instances don't have any local ephemeral
storage. Given the recent EBS incident in GovCloud, I think it's still pretty
reasonable to be skeptical of EBS.

~~~
frik
Is this the only source?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3yv2db/aws_ebs_vo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3yv2db/aws_ebs_volume_data_loss_usgovcloudwest1a/)

------
eva1984
Out of curiosity, what is the biggest player in Korea for cloud computing,
e.g. local ones?

~~~
jaykwonpark
Ucloud has 85% share in korean market.
[https://en.ucloudbiz.olleh.com/](https://en.ucloudbiz.olleh.com/)

~~~
sanxiyn
I very much doubt this. Source?

------
IIAOPSW
Hey AWS, fix the issue of accepting Unionpay debit cards (not just credit) and
I'll start using you again.

------
TeeWEE
When will they start opening the inland China region?

